# THE Lemans Cabinet Humidor



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm thinking about buying one ,it cost $700 and they are throwing in 2 Cigar Oasis XL Plus electric humidifiers 
google it and tell me what you think,

can I get one cheaper

here are the specs


Holds 1000-1500 cigars 
Features Flat or Angled Storage 
Solid Hardwood Construction 
Handsome Cherry Finish Fully Lined with Spanish Cedar
Full Length See-through Glass Door 
TWO FREE Cigar Oasis Plus Electronic Humidification Systems Humidor Equipped with Wiring Port in Rear for Electric 
Brass Lock and Key Set 
6 Extra Large Removable Trays w/ Adjustable Dividers 
Spanish Cedar Shelves 
External built-in Hygrometer 
2 Humidifier Drawers which house 6 oblong humidifiers each 
23"W x 17"D x 68"H


----------



## lakeeden1 (Feb 28, 2010)

Go for it! Should work fine, I ordered from 1st class and they were great.


----------



## RobustBrad (Oct 20, 2009)

:typing: Waiting for some pictures ...

Otherwise it sounds like a good deal. Make sure you check out the "devil site" before you purchase. Sometimes you can find some really good deals on that size cabinet.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I looked and prefer the Pienza from Tampa Humidor! More storage and drawers. yes i have one and love it.

Cabinet Humidor, Cigar Cabinet - Tampa Humidor

Good Luck!


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

smelvis said:


> I looked and prefer the Pienza from Tampa Humidor! More storage and drawers. yes i have one and love it.
> 
> Good Luck!


That is nice the only thing holding me back from that one is that the lemans come with 2 electric humidifiers that would raise the price on yours by $300


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

lukesparksoff said:


> That is nice the only thing holding me back from that one is that the lemans come with 2 electric humidifiers that would raise the price on yours by $300


When Dave gives you advice, listen carefully. He has a massive # of smokes and if he says it works, it works. Also, not from prejudice as I've never owned an Oasis, do some reading and you may just dig up a few horror stories on them. Like I said, I'm not knowledgeable on them but I've read enough to know I would not buy that design humidifier if I was in the market.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

lukesparksoff said:


> That is nice the only thing holding me back from that one is that the lemans come with 2 electric humidifiers that would raise the price on yours by $300


I have thrown away four oasis's they died some within a month, I recommend the moist n aire $149 Free is often worth what you pay for it!

Good luck!

Mike and Tressa from Tampa will take good care of you as well they are the owners and answer the phone themselves often!


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

RobustBrad said:


> :typing: Waiting for some pictures ...
> 
> Otherwise it sounds like a good deal. Make sure you check out the "devil site" before you purchase. Sometimes you can find some really good deals on that size cabinet.
> 
> ...


 Thankyou for the heads up I just checked cbid ,great prices.But none in CherryOak.I really wanted cherryoak.My bar,pokertable and all the wood trim in the basement is in cherry but if I can save $200 (more money to buy more Cigars)I will overlook the color LOL.


----------



## lakeeden1 (Feb 28, 2010)

lukesparksoff said:


> Thankyou for the heads up I just checked cbid ,great prices.But none in CherryOak.I really wanted cherryoak.My bar,pokertable and all the wood trim in the basement is in cherry but if I can save $200 (more money to buy more Cigars)I will overlook the color LOL.


Check to see if it is the oasis xl or the standard unit, they sell for 108.00 each with free shipping on ebay. You may want to verify shipping cost for the cabinet from all potential companies. Odds are the cabinet is distributed by Quality Importers Trading Company. Try to call the sales office that you want to order from and have them price match your offer from 1st class. I have a Oasis XL and it has been trouble free in my 500ct humidor. Their cost is most likelly 100.00 for both units so hopefully you can get a credit. I would recomend a larger active humidifier for that cabinet. Enjoy and have fun filling with boxes of cigars.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

lukesparksoff said:


> I'm thinking about buying one ,it cost $700 and they are throwing in 2 Cigar Oasis XL Plus electric humidifiers
> google it and tell me what you think,
> 
> can I get one cheaper
> ...


A bit steep in price for that capacity... we have a few types of cabinet humidors here with double to triple the capacity for $100 less, which lets you buy one of the hydra products here! We have a hydra combo on that page right now that's a great deal too. Plus it helps that we have a special coupon for Puffers to get 10% off (up to $50 total off) at checkout on our site :cowboyic9:

Less display cabinet-eqsue but one of our most popular items in that capacity is the Lauderdale, which holds around 1k sticks but only costs $289.99 (about $260 for Puffers!). That may be something to consider.

Whichever way you choose to go, good luck! Cabinet humidors are great to have. Feel free to PM me if you have any questions!


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm biding on a 3000 cabnet right now ,if i don't win most likely I will be looking at the one you said .thankyou for the info.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Sam, takin' care of the puffers!! Thanks brother!! 

Just a plug, there's tons of puff members that are very very happy with CheapHumidors.com

And Smelvis's Pienza is nice... especially filled with all his smokes! :rofl:


----------



## sierratango (Dec 13, 2010)

Hello all, new to this forum well new to posting. I have been here many times and received some great info from all of you, thanks.

I am also looking at buying the Lemans that Luke was talking about. (A few months ago) I'd like to know if you bought it Luke and how you like it.

Bang for the buck, it's not a bad deal. It IS a China product, not hand crafted in the U.S. But this is reflected in the price. CheapHumidors.com has some great cabinets too. 

My dilemma is finding a co. that will ship to Canada and the Lemans would be shipped to my house for 50 bucks. 

Rich.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

smelvis said:


> I looked and prefer the Pienza from Tampa Humidor! More storage and drawers. yes i have one and love it.
> 
> Cabinet Humidor, Cigar Cabinet - Tampa Humidor
> 
> Good Luck!


think I found my first piece of furniture when I finally get around to having a new place to call home. 

i'm no expert but yeah, I've seen the moist n air quite a bit on Monster lately and if I were to get a large humidor or, er, build a walk in humidor ever that would be my route. Nice to see Dave suggesting it. Makes me confident about buying one if I ever get there.


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

sierratango said:


> Hello all, new to this forum well new to posting. I have been here many times and received some great info from all of you, thanks.
> 
> I am also looking at buying the Lemans that Luke was talking about. (A few months ago) I'd like to know if you bought it Luke and how you like it.
> 
> ...


This a very old thread ,I'm ready for a new humidor. I didn't get the Lemans .I won a tower of power on CBid for $381.

Shipping $50 is great ,it cost me $250 to ship my Humidor


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

lukesparksoff said:


> This a very old thread ,I'm ready for a new humidor. I didn't get the Lemans .I won a tower of power on CBid for $381.
> 
> Shipping $50 is great ,it cost me $250 to ship my Humidor


Thats an awesome picture and a sweet bar. Love the dark wood


----------



## sierratango (Dec 13, 2010)

great looking cabinet. Even with the shipping, you made out O.K. Nice bar as well. 
I'm still looking around. I have five 300 stick boxes for the moment and it's a little bit of a chore to keep them all running well. I've lost too many sticks while I was away so it's time to put them all together.
Canada is a terrible place to keep cigars...humid in the summer, cold and dry in the winter. 

Rich.


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

This is the one I want AV5000 it cost $1500 ,this is a little high for me .If anyone see a sale on this cabinet please let me know.

AV-5000, Cigar Humidors for Commercial Purposes and Display


----------



## hoosiers2006 (Nov 23, 2010)

lukesparksoff said:


> This a very old thread ,I'm ready for a new humidor. I didn't get the Lemans .I won a tower of power on CBid for $381.
> 
> Shipping $50 is great ,it cost me $250 to ship my Humidor


Tower of power, that is awesome.


----------



## penguinshockey (Aug 31, 2010)

CheapHumidors said:


> A bit steep in price for that capacity... we have a few types of cabinet humidors here with double to triple the capacity for $100 less, which lets you buy one of the hydra products here! We have a hydra combo on that page right now that's a great deal too. Plus it helps that we have a special coupon for Puffers to get 10% off (up to $50 total off) at checkout on our site :cowboyic9:
> 
> Less display cabinet-eqsue but one of our most popular items in that capacity is the Lauderdale, which holds around 1k sticks but only costs $289.99 (about $260 for Puffers!). That may be something to consider.
> 
> Whichever way you choose to go, good luck! Cabinet humidors are great to have. Feel free to PM me if you have any questions!


It looks like the Lemans and the "Tower" that you sell are basically the same dimensions however the Tower is a 3000 count and the Lemans is a 1500 count. Is it because the Tower has more shelves than the Lemans plus the drawers? I think you could get 3000 in the Lemans if you kept a lot of your sticks in boxes. I have to admit that I like the Tower better though because of the drawers. Would you discount a Cigar Oasis II XL or a Hydra-LG with the purchase of the Tower? [Sorry - I am unable to PM]


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

penguinshockey said:


> It looks like the Lemans and the "Tower" that you sell are basically the same dimensions however the Tower is a 3000 count and the Lemans is a 1500 count. Is it because the Tower has more shelves than the Lemans plus the drawers? I think you could get 3000 in the Lemans if you kept a lot of your sticks in boxes. I have to admit that I like the Tower better though because of the drawers. Would you discount a Cigar Oasis II XL or a Hydra-LG with the purchase of the Tower? [Sorry - I am unable to PM]


I just bought the all shelf Tower from them a few weeks ago, if you order it you can use the 10 percent discount code and also bundle the Hydra LG for 100 bucks which is a deal. You won't be disappointed.

Great service and the tower rocks.

Also the Lemans is rated less storage because the shelves do not adjust and are slanted. The tower both models have adjustable shelves so you can stack your boxes. Hopes this helps some.

Shawn


----------

